# LANZHOU | Lanzhou Hongsen Silver Beach Plaza | 216m | 45 fl | 148m | 41 fl | U/C



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 

只恋星光

























posted on gaoloumi by 

牛肉面
on 4th March 2021


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 七晨 on 2nd May 2021


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

wrong thread, sorry


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 牛肉面 on 3rd September 2021


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

there are also residential buildings


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-20 by 牛肉面


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-02 by 牛肉面


----------

